# Khám phá thế giới diệu kỳ - thật vui khi bé biết thêm nhiều điều mới lạ



## canhennho123 (12/4/19)

_Ngày nay, do quá bận rộn với công việc, bố mẹ không còn nhiều thời gian dành cho con. Điều này dẫn đến việc ngoài giờ học, hầu như các bé chỉ được chơi trên những thiết bị điện tử, không có nhiều cơ hội tiếp xúc với thế giới bên ngoài. Việc vui chơi không đúng cách khiến trẻ dễ bị stress, ngại tiếp xúc với thế giới xung quanh, tư duy logic cùng khả năng sáng tạo bị hạn chế…_
Thấu hiểu nỗi lo của các bậc phụ huynh, Funny Kids đã đưa ra chương trình vui chơi bổ ích “Khám phá thế giới diệu kỳ” giúp bé phát triển khả năng tư duy, tìm tòi và khám phá thông qua những câu hỏi thú vị. “Khám phá thế giới diệu kỳ” sẽ chính thức ra mắt từ ngày* 13/04/2019*, tại tất cả các trung tâm Funny Kids trên cả nước.





“Khám phá thế giới diệu kỳ” với nhiều chủ đề hấp dẫn được thay đổi vào mỗi tháng sẽ mang đến nhiều trải nghiệm hoàn toàn mới cho tất cả các bé. Đặc biệt, tháng 4 này, với chủ đề Thế giới động vật vui nhộn, các bé sẽ được tìm hiểu rõ hơn về muôn loài động vật cực kỳ thú vị đấy nhé!
Bố mẹ hãy đưa bé đến Funny Kids để “Khám phá thế giới diệu kỳ” và cho bé phát triển một cách toàn diện nhé!
*Danh sách chi nhánh tổ chức*
1. Trung tâm Giáo Trí thiếu nhi Funny Kids Nha Trang
Địa chỉ: Tầng 4 – Vincom Nha Trang (Lê Thánh Tôn, Lộc Thọ, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa)
2. Trung tâm Giáo Trí thiếu nhi Funny Kids Sơn La
Địa chỉ: Tầng 3 – Vincom Sơn La (Trường Chinh, P. Quyết Thắng, Sơn La)
3. Trung tâm Giáo Trí thiếu nhi Funny Kids Ninh Thuận
Địa chỉ: Tầng 3 – Vincom Ninh Thuận (122 Mười Sáu Tháng Tư, Mỹ Hải,Phan Rang-Tháp Chàm, Ninh Thuận)
4. Trung tâm Giáo Trí thiếu nhi Funny Kids Quảng Bình
Địa chỉ: Tầng  3 – Vincom Quảng Bình (Hải Đình, Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, Quảng Bình)
5. Trung tâm Giáo Trí thiếu nhi Funny Kids Tĩnh Gia
Địa chỉ: Vincom+ Tĩnh Gia (Nguyên Bình, Tĩnh Gia, Tĩnh Gia, Thanh Hóa)
6. Trung tâm Giáo Trí thiếu nhi Funny Kids Yên Bái
Tầng 3 – Vincom Yên Bái (Đường Nguyễn Thái Học, Yên Bái)
7. Trung tâm Giáo Trí thiếu nhi Funny Kids Quảng Ngãi
Tầng 3 – Vincom Quảng Ngãi (26 Lê Thánh Tôn, Nghĩa Chánh Nam Quảng Ngãi, Quảng Ngãi)
_Mọi thông tin liên quan vui lòng liên hệ bộ phận Marketing 0967 128 158_


----------

